# Tree scape



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2008)

Another scape from Felipe Oliveira, you guys must remember him from his previous tree scape that came 10th in the ADA contest. Just love this one 

10th place scape:






New scape:
*setp-by-step:*




*20.04.2008*




*11.05.2008*




*SETUP:*
*Name: *Pinheiro manso
*Setup Date: *01.02.2008 - dd.mm.yyyy
*Dimenssions:* 55x35x35 cm
*Volume: *67L
*Temperature: *25ÂºC
*pH: *6,8

*Lights:* 3x24w T5 6.500k 
*Filter:* Aquaclear 25
*CO2:* DIY + Elos ATO-10

*Substrate:* Elos bottom mineral, Elos Terra zero, Elos Terra natural soil  (12L)
*Ferts:* Elos Fase1, Fase2, Extra1 and K40

*Stone:* Xistos
*Wood:* Red Moorwood

*Plants:* Eleocharis parvula, Utricularia graminifolia e Singapore moss (Vesicularia dubyana)

*Fish: *Otocinclus sp, Boraras maculatus e Iriatherina werneri
*Inverts: *Neocaridina heteropoda var. red e Caridina cf. cantonensis 'Tiger'

Just love Filipe's scapes and this one is also agreat scape, would love one day to try something like this 
What you guys think? 

Filipe if you ever come across this hope you don't mind me sharing it here  AbraÃ§o


----------



## JamesM (15 Jun 2008)

Wow, I didn't think I'd see a better tree scaoe after his first attempt, but the second is way better


----------



## Joecoral (15 Jun 2008)

beautiful work, really looks like a real tree! i also like his planted discus tank


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Jun 2008)

Loved his last scape and i think i still prefer it, but the tree in the new one is 1st class   IMO the threadfin rainbows are a bit distracting? When i looked it was the first thing my eye was drawn to.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (16 Jun 2008)

amazing scape!

although I prefer the first one as well  it has more in it to look at.. grabs the attention for alot longer. both are still amazing though.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2008)

I reckon the first scape with the new tree would have been awsome


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jun 2008)

Syrah is better in my view.  More innovative too...


----------



## Graeme Edwards (16 Jun 2008)

I prefure his newer one. But im still abit comsi comsa about this style of scape. Its perhaps to fantacy rather than representation. I didnt feel it deserved the 10th place it got last year.
The new scape is very Bonsai, perhaps thats why I like it more.


----------



## Superman (22 Jun 2008)

10th? Wow, wonder what was 1st!!


----------



## TDI-line (22 Jun 2008)

Both very cool scapes, i wonder if he could do the same with a coconut tree.


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Jun 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> 10th? Wow, wonder what was 1st!!




http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/10/ada ... op-10.html


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (22 Jun 2008)

these competitions seem so tied to the personal preferences of the judges.. 

all of those top tanks are mind blowing! How on earth can they say one is better than another!?


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jun 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was 1st in the AGA 2007 competition:
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ol=0&id=20


----------

